# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  هل سورة الرعد مدنية أم مكية ..؟

## يوسف بن عبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
ببحثي القاصر في مجموعة من التفاسير وجدت الاختلاف بين علماء التفسير حول سورة الرعد .
فالبعض قال بأنها : مكية ، والبعض الآخر قال بأنها : مدنية ، ولم أجد إلاّ نقول عن السّلف من قبل المفسرين ، وبعض العلماء رجح بأنها مكية ؛ لأن مقاصد السورة يشير إلى ذلك . 
ولكني أميل إلى كونها مدنية ... فهل أجد من يعرض لي المسألة ، ثم يرجح ، فإني بحاجة ماسة للوقوف على المسألة .
وإليكم بعض ما وقفت عليه : 
قال ابن الجوزي - رحمه الله تعالى - : 
(( اختلفوا في نزولها على قولين : 
أحدهما : أنها مكية ، رواه علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس ، وبه قال الحسن ، وسعيد بن جبير وعطاء ، وقتادة .
وروى أبو صالح عن ابن عباس أنها مكيّة ، إلا آيتين منها ، قوله : (( وَلاَ يَزَالُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا تُصِيبُهُمْ بِمَا صَنَعُوا قَارِعَةٌ )) (1) إلى آخر الآية ، وقوله : (( وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَسْتَ مُرْسَلاً )) (2) .
والثاني : أنها مدنية ، رواه عطاء الخراساني عن ابن عباس ، وبه قال جابر بن زيد .
وروي عن ابن عباس أنها مدنية ، إلا آيتين نزلتا بمكة ، وهما قوله : (( وَلَوْ أَنَّ قُرْآَنًا سُيِّرَتْ بِهِ الْجِبَالُ )) (3) إلى آخرها ، وقال بعضهم : المدني منها قوله : (( هُوَ الَّذِي يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ )) إلى قـوله : (( لَهُ دَعْوَةُ الْحَقِّ )) (4) ، (5) .
وجاء عند الرازي – رحمه الله تعالى - : (( أنها مدنية ، وآياتها : 43 ، نزلت بعد سورة محمد ، سوى قوله تعالى : (( وَلاَ يَزَالُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا تُصِيبُهُمْ بِمَا صَنَعُوا قَارِعَةٌ )) ، وقوله : (( وَمَنْ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ الْكِتَابِ)) (6) ، قال الأصم : هي مدنية بالإجماع ، سوى قوله تعالى : (( وَلَوْ أَنَّ قُرْآَنًا سُيِّرَتْ بِهِ الْجِبَالُ )) (7) .
وقال الثعالبي – رحمه الله - : (( قيل : مَكِّيَّة إلاَّ بَعْضَ آيات ، وقيل : مدنية ، والظاهر أنَّ المدنيَّ فيها كثيرٌ )) (8).
وقال الصابوني : (( سورة الرعد من السور المدنية ، ولكنها تتناول المقاصد الأساسية للسور المكية ، من تقرير : الوحدانية ، والرسالة ، والبعث والجزاء ، ودفع الشبه التي يثيرها المشركون ، ولهذا عدَّها بعضهم مكية )) (9).
وقال بمكيتها ابن كثير - رحمه الله تعالى - .
وقال العلامة السعدي - رحمه الله - : مدنية ، وقيل : مكية .
وغير ذلك .
-----------------
(1) سورة الرعد ، الآية (31) .
(2) سورة الرعد ، الآية (43) .
(3) سورة الرعد ، الآية (31) .
(4) سورة الرعد ، الآية (14) .
(5) زاد المسير في علم التفسير ، أبي الفرج ابن الجوزي ، المكتب الإسلامي ، بيروت ، ط : 3 ، سنة 1404هـ - 1984م ، (4/299) .
(6) سورة الرعد ، الآية (43) .
(7) التفسير الكبير ، فخر الدين الرازي ، قدم له الشيخ خليل محي الدين الميس  ، دار الفكر ، بيروت ، ط : 1 ،  سنة 1401هـ - 1981م ، (18/235) .
(8) الجواهر الحسان في تفسير القرآن ، عبدالرحمن بن محمد الثعالبي ، تح : علي محمد معوّض ، وعادل أحمد عبدالموجود ، دار إحياء التراث العربي، بيروت ، ط : 1 ، سنة 1418هـ - 1997م ، (3/853) .
(9) تفسير السور الكريمة (( يوسف ، الرعد ، إبراهيم )) ، محمد علي الصابوني ، مكتبة الغزالي ، دمشق ، ومؤسسة مناهل العرفان ، بيروت ، سنة 1401هـ - 1981م ، ص (62) .

----------


## يوسف بن عبدالله

وقال السيوطي (ت911هـ) – رحمه الله تعالى - : 
(( أخرج النحاس في ناسخه عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - قال : سورة الرعد نزلت بمكة .
 وأخرج سعيد بن منصور ، وابن المنذر عن سعيد بن جبير - رضي الله عنه - قال : سورة الرعد مكية 
وأخرج أبو الشيخ ، وابن مردُويَه ، عن ابن عباسٍ قال : (( نزلت سورة الرعد بالمدينة )) .
وأخرج ابن مرْدُويَه ، عن ابن الزبير ، قال : (( نزلت بالمدينة الرعد ))
وأخرج ابن المنذر ، وأبو الشيخ ، عن قتادة قال : سورة الرعد مدينةٌ ، إلا آيةً مكيةً : (( وَلاَ يَزَالُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا تُصِيبُهُمْ بِمَا صَنَعُوا قَارِعَةٌ )) (1) .

--------
(1) الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور ، جلال الدين السيوطي ، تح : د. عبدالله بن عبدالمحسن التركي ، دار هجر ، القاهرة ، ط : 1 ، سنة 1424هـ - 2003م ، (8/359) .

----------


## يوسف بن عبدالله

لازلت انتظر من يساعدني ..!!

----------


## يوسف بن عبدالله

للرفع ...

----------


## يراع نهر

حقيقة سورة الرعد الخلاف فيها قوي ولم أستطع بعد البحث ترجيح أحد القولين على الآخر
فابن عباس ومجاهد وسعيد والحسن وعطاء يرون أنها مكية.
وهذا القول له ما يعضده مما ذكرتم من الأدلة.
وقتادة يرى أنها مدنية سوى آية واحدة منها، وهي قوله عز و جل: (ولا يزال الذين كفروا تصيبهم بما صنعوا قارعة أو تحل قريبا من دارهم) فإنها نزلت بمكة.
ويدل على ذلك أنه يرى أن في تفسير (ومن عنده علم الكتاب) أنها في عبدالله بن سلام وسلمان الفارسي وتميم الداري رضي الله عنهم، ومعلوم أنهم أسلموا في المدينة.
قال ابن عطية: (والظاهر عندي أن المدني فيها كثير). المحرر الوجيز (3/290).
وأرى أن قول ابن عطية وسط بين القولين والله أعلم..

----------


## يوسف بن عبدالله

جزاك الله خيرًا على الإسهام في الموضوع ... وأأمل أن أجد المزيد مما يُرجح أحد القولين

----------


## طالبة فقه

بارك الله فيكم قال بعض العلماء :ننظر في مكان النزول فكل مانزل في مكه نقول عنه مكي ومانزل في المدينة وماجاورها نقول عنه مدني .. وهذا تعريف غير ضابط وغيرحاصل( لان هناك مانزل في غير مكه والمدينة فقد نزلت آيات في تبوك وبيت المقدس والطائف).
وقيل: ننظر للخطاب فإذا كان( يأيها الناس) و (يابني ادم) فهو مكي ، وعندما انتقلوا للمدينة قالوا اذ وجد في السورة (يأيها الذين امنوا ) فهي مدنية...وهذا القول غير صحيح لان سورة البقرة مدنية وفيها( يأيها الناس). وفي سورة الحج (يأيها الذين امنوا) وهي مكية.
وقال بعضهم: ننظر الى زمن النزول ماكان قبل الهجرة فهو مكي وما كان بعد الهجرة فهو مدني...وهذا التعريف ضابط وحاصر..وعليه فقس..

----------


## طالبة فقه

> حقيقة سورة الرعد الخلاف فيها قوي ولم أستطع بعد البحث ترجيح أحد القولين على الآخر
> فابن عباس ومجاهد وسعيد والحسن وعطاء يرون أنها مكية.
> وهذا القول له ما يعضده مما ذكرتم من الأدلة.
> وقتادة يرى أنها مدنية سوى آية واحدة منها، وهي قوله عز و جل: (ولا يزال الذين كفروا تصيبهم بما صنعوا قارعة أو تحل قريبا من دارهم) فإنها نزلت بمكة.
> ويدل على ذلك أنه يرى أن في تفسير (ومن عنده علم الكتاب) أنها في عبدالله بن سلام وسلمان الفارسي وتميم الداري رضي الله عنهم، ومعلوم أنهم أسلموا في المدينة.
> قال ابن عطية: (والظاهر عندي أن المدني فيها كثير). المحرر الوجيز (3/290).
> وأرى أن قول ابن عطية وسط بين القولين والله أعلم..


احسن الله اليكم

----------

